# Anyone fishing Brewer?



## goldcasmolly

Is anyone been out there? Are the fish biting? What is the ice condition?


----------



## Scott Schuchard

hows the snow out that way can you get to the boat landing? hows the bite


----------



## rudabaux

Fished Brew Saturday evening. Did a little drifting with only a couple gills. Anchored up and slip bobbered in about 8 FOW. Lots of gills(no size), handful of nice perch and 1 decent bass. Great day to be on the water.


----------



## rudabaux

Fished off the dock 7-11am. Lots of gills. Weeded through the small ones and kept 12 and one nice crappie. Lots of people camping and 8-10 boats on the water. Man its hot! Thank God for AC!


----------

